

Videre: the secretive group on a mission to film human-rights abuses - Citizenkhan
http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2013/09/features/videre

======
ericacali
Very cool idea. Respect for the guys doing it.

~~~
interestedycomb
agree on that...imagine if the US domestic spying budget was dedicated to
detection human rights abuses!

